
How to test your own SDS based on custom linux distribution - ultral
http://www.goncharov.xyz/it/how-to-test-custom-os-distr.html
======
ultral
Let’s imagine that you are developing software and hardware appliance. The
appliance consists of custom OS distributive, upscale servers, a lot of
business logic, as a result, it has to use real hardware. If you release
broken appliance, your users will not be happy. How to do stable releases?

